# APRIL FOOLS: FCC to delay DTV transition to December 5th.



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Apparently the FCC does not think we are ready yet.

http://www.pbrtv.com/blog/entry_962.php


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have not seen anything to that affect yet. Where did you see this?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just looked at www.fcc.gov and it has a posting date of today and says 30 days and counting. So, I don't think this is true.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, please provide a link. I haven't heard anything about this...


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Yes, please provide a link. I haven't heard anything about this...


is the coupon program bankrupt yet and how many people aren't ready? thise two factors could cause the FCC to delay it again.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

here is a link.
http://www.pbrtv.com/blog/entry_962.php

I was off by 20 days


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The FCC didn't mandate the last delay. Congress is the body that performed that miracle.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> here is a link.
> http://www.pbrtv.com/blog/entry_962.php
> 
> I was off by 20 days


From the link: You are reading Legislature pushes for another DTV transition delay, posted by Tom Lavery on April 01, 2009 at 2:01 pm.

Note the posting date..... :lol:

Recent articles indicate all is well and around 3 million are now unprepared, not enough to delay.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124154664161288223.html
Some two million U.S. households are unprepared for the digital transition, according to estimates released Friday by the National Association of Broadcasters. According to a tracking poll by Nielsen Media Research, about 3.5 million households remain unprepared, about half as many as in December.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dorfd1 said:


> here is a link.
> http://www.pbrtv.com/blog/entry_962.php
> 
> I was off by 20 days


Look at the date of the story and think about what that date represents very carefully. I think you'll find that you should have checked your facts more thoroughly.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Gotta check the source dates ...

"Thanks to PBRTV reader _Josh Kiddenya_ for this breaking news update."

Just kidding you.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

James Long said:


> Gotta check the source dates ...
> 
> "Thanks to PBRTV reader _Josh Kiddenya_ for this breaking news update."
> 
> Just kidding you.


I said december 5th and the source said 25th I was off by 20 days.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dorfd1 said:


> I said december 5th and the source said 25th I was off by 20 days.


When James was referring to the "source date", he meant the date of the article, not the alleged transition date.

Re-visit the article and report back the date that it was "published".


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

harsh said:


> When James was referring to the "source date", he meant the date of the article, not the alleged transition date.
> 
> Re-visit the article and report back the date that it was "published".


It was published 4/1/09.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> It was published 4/1/09.


Anything special about that date come to mind??


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Anything special about that date come to mind??


YES


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

...and we're done here. 

"Cleanup in aisle 3 please!"


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

:nono2:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well now I don't have to worry. Good news!


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. This thread is a classic.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow only a month and a half late.... I thought I caught on slooowwwww


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And on that note ... let's just call this thread done.

The source post was an April Fool's joke, with credit given to "josh kiddinya" (just kidding you). No need to take it seriously.


----------

